# Reference level tweeking ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I was wondering how many of you tweek the reference level after the autocalibration (YPAO, Audessey, etc.) :yes:

What I mean is ... Do you leave the master volume at "0.0db" and the speaker level where the auto-cal sets them??? or are you like me; I change the master volume to "-5.0db" and adjust each speaker level to get the 75db reading with the SPL??? :huh:

Is there any benefit on changing the master to -0.5db instead of 0.0db???

I did it because I think that the amp will work less to get the 75db reading and I will get a little more room for the volume (most of the time when I watch a movie the volume is between -20.0db and -15.0db and is loud enough and -15/-10 from reference ... Is this correct???

I'm asking this because I got an external amp (it will be here hopefully tomorrow, and I want to recalibrate the system this weekend) ... What do you think??? :yes:

The speaker level at reference "0.0db" were between -6.5db and -3.0db and after I changed the reference to -5.0db the speaker levels I'm using are from -2.5 to +1.5 (speaker level can be adjusted from -10.0db to +10.0db) :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a setting on my Onkyo that adjusts all the levels simultaneously with one setting. So I have my master volume set at -15 for reference level output as when I choose to use my receiver as a two channel setting (pure direct) I want the extra db's I have ocationally run my volume control at +10 or more and wanted the extra headroom:bigsmile: Now I sometimes only run at 0db


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> ... I have my master volume set at -15 for reference level output as when I choose to use my receiver as a two channel setting (pure direct) I want the extra db's ...


This mean that is correct what I'm doing ... except that I'm using -5db as reference because I want to keep the speaker level as close as possible to "zero" :yes:



> I have ocationally run my volume control at +10 or more and wanted the extra headroom:bigsmile: Now I sometimes only run at 0db


:unbelievable:

Is been just a couple of times that I went to reference (or maybe a little more :bigsmile and it was :scared: ... that was with a movie (maybe I will try a CD and see what happens :yes


----------

